# recommendations on other lizards before getting a tegu



## spikeleebd (Apr 26, 2012)

i don't think that i am ready for a tegu. i would like to know what is a good herp to get that will help you kind of learn the husbadry and caring of a tegu but smaller than a tegu.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 26, 2012)

bearded dragons ummmmmmmm ackie monitor and if u want to get a freaky mean lizard savanna monitors but my savy is some what tame


----------



## ilovelizards (Apr 26, 2012)

maby tegu relatives like whiptails ect


----------



## jamesnyborg (Apr 26, 2012)

Bearded dragon.
Maybe crested gecko or some kind.


----------



## dabears51 (Apr 26, 2012)

jamesnyborg said:


> Bearded dragon.
> Maybe crested gecko or some kind.



Crested geckos and Leopard geckos are literally some of the easiest lizards to keep. Cresteds don't need heat and neither of them need uvb!


----------



## Ujarak (Apr 26, 2012)

Possibly a Chinese Water Dragon. They are similar in the respect that they both require higher humidity. They get about 3 feet but they are all tail and their bodies are much smaller. Also they arn't very expensive.

Here's a good article to get you started but i would do a TON more research on whatever you do end up getting.

http://www.reptilechannel.com/lizards/lizard-species/chinese-water-dragon-species.aspx


----------



## Dana C (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations on saying you're not ready for Tegu. Far too many people acquire a reptile or other animal for that matter that they either aren't ready for or will never be ready for. 

I think bearded dragons are a great starting lizard. You can move up from there if you like. Wile I am in no way an expert on anything but my own opinion, (you should laugh here), some species are easier to keep than others, size not withstanding. My big Tegu, Gordo, is what I consider and easy keeper and his small sisters is a little more of a handful. My Black Throat Monitor is very large and still growing and is bit more of a chore accordingly, not to mention that monitors are more "wild".

The Leopard Geckos are beautiful as well. The bottom line is how much $$ can you spend? Can you spend the time it takes to "tame the beast". Also, large=large enclosure, large food bill, more lighting, heating and more electricity.

I applaud you for asking the question!!


----------



## Sharm1 (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it's great that you ask first before starting with a tegu, but can you also say what kind of experience you've had (if any) with reptiles?

If you have 0 experience with reptiles I say: Go for a bearded dragon, they are easy to handle and easy to take care of plus from day 1 pretty much tame. A bearded dragon is lizard no.1 for starters

If you already have some experience with small lizards and want to go bigger i would say:
1) Iguana -> easy to take care of, most of the times easy to handle
2) water dragon -> taking care of a water dragon comes more close to taking care of a tegu as someone already mentioned above (water tank/humidity), yet in my experience not so easy to handle as an iguana
3) varanus exanthematicus -> easy to take care of, easy to handle as they are really calm, but doesnt come close to the care for a tegu
4) blue tongue skink -> +/-same as varanus exanthematicus
5) varanus acanthurus -> easy to take care of, but less easy to handle than the exanthematicus (also less calm)

All 5 are easy reptiles to handle and to take care of.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 27, 2012)

Blue Tongue Skink!  Good for beginners and adorable looking.


----------



## james.w (Apr 27, 2012)

Tegus are one of the easiest large lizards to care for. If you have no experience start with a leopard gecko or bearded dragon.


----------



## frost (Apr 28, 2012)

i have to agree with the leopard and beardies. geckos can handle a lot of errors with first time herpers and beardies are not that hard either. my grandma has them run around her house and has various heat spots for them and they are all as tame as can be. they will even come over to you when someone visits and check you out.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 28, 2012)

Keep in mind beardies eat a insane amount of crickets for the size it's not uncommon to see a adult beardie to eat 20-40 crickets a day and a big s
"salad" lol I'd say crested gecko or Leo


----------



## AP27 (Apr 28, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Keep in mind beardies eat a insane amount of crickets for the size it's not uncommon to see a adult beardie to eat 20-40 crickets a day and a big s
> "salad" lol I'd say crested gecko or Leo


This is true, beardies can get costly. It costs me roughly $70 a month to feed me 7 reptiles, about $40 of which is for the beardies alone. Crickets are expensive in that number. The Leos are great, simple, tame and cheap to care for. Beardies are a lot more fun though if you can afford the food.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay, well at least half the suggestions have been terrible ideas. Ackie monitors, water dragons, and iguanas are not good starter lizards at all. I say go beardy or leopard gecko but tegus aren't exactly challenging to figure out.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree that igs are not good starter lizards. That is why they are the biggest disposable reptile in the pet trade. I like beardies or BTS as a beginner lizard. They are more interactive than geckos and provide more learning experience. I love geckos, but they are so easy!!!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ A blue tongue skink is a great beginner lizard. Pretty laid back, sort of similar to tegus, and not as small as a gecko but not as large as a tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't have to get tons of crickets and the diet is similar to tegus. So when you get that tegu, you are used to the meat, fruit/veggie mix


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 30, 2012)

The easiest to take care of would be a leopard gecko in my opinion if it has to be THAT easy. Don't eat a ton, don't need more than a 10g wide - 20g tank for one. Don't need special lighting since they are noctornal,etc.


----------



## spikeleebd (Apr 30, 2012)

i have two beardies im just ready for the next level

and my beardies are on a cricket free diet i hate crickets i breed my own dubias and i feed them hornworms , superworms, phoenix worms wax worms for treats and i breed my own locusts. locust are a better feeder than crickets and they don't stink and sing and eat each other


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 30, 2012)

So you want an intermediate between a beardie and a tegu?


----------



## james.w (Apr 30, 2012)

If you have the space, just get a tegu.


----------



## Aba Zappa (Apr 30, 2012)

Collared lizards are great little lizards, not super hard but they are very interesting.


----------



## spikeleebd (May 2, 2012)

yes im looking for something between a beardie and a tegu


----------



## tam (Jul 22, 2012)

hi im no expert on tegus iv only just got my first one but iv had beardies for about 7 years now. they are fun and i find them quite easy to take care off. when im at home they have the run off the house and when they hide they are normally in the warmest part they can find. i also have kids and a dog which my beardies have been brought up with they clime on my dog and i find they can handle the noise my kids make very well. they do eat alot off crickets and enjoy there salad


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 22, 2012)

spikeleebd said:


> yes im looking for something between a beardie and a tegu



I'd get a blue tongue skink. My Merauke is only 7 months old (growing an inch per month since I got him) and already 18 inches long and definitely still growing! So he'll be larger than a beardie and already is even as a youngin. I'd get a 50-75 gallon tank (NOT 55! much too thin and no floor space) and they look amazing and aren't too hard to care for or aggressive. I highly recommend them!! 

If you have any questions about them feel free to private message me. I also have many videos of mine on my youtube page. Here is him eating a raw egg the other month lol. :] They look amazing, are friendly, and all around great pets! Mine loves to sit on the couch with me all the time and always wants to be out. He doesn't run or climb all over the place, skinks are pretty mellow. (also intelligent!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75nzM0lyNlI&feature=plcp

Here's one from yesterday of him eating from my hand :] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4c0RH0ss7g


----------



## got10 (Jul 23, 2012)

Italian wall lizards if you can find one. Usually catch them and let them go after a few days of observation and stuffing them full of roaches and super worms. Then I put them just where I found them


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 24, 2012)

I say, ask yourself ("how many lizards do I want to care for?") If you can read and are web savvy you can figure out the care of a animal within just a few weeks of research. I've only had Iguanas and leopard geckos in my past but that was back when I was a teen. I do still have a leopard Gecko along with my new Tegu but that’s due to my 6yr old wanting the gecko. If it was up to me I would only have the Tegu.

I guess what I'm getting at is that with no experience, the more animals you're caring for the less focus on the one and all its needs you will have time for. If you're only planning to keep one reptile what will you do with your "training/gaining experiance animal" when you get excited and pull the trigger on a Tegu.
Maybe it's just me I know a lot of guys have a lot of dif. animals but I would get overwhelmed trying to give equal attention to each of them.

So long story short I suggest you stop, research the Tegu (If this is what your heart is set on getting in the end) then truly ask yourself if you are able and willing to put in the time/money and care a Tegu requires with knowing how big they get and how much they eat and that hey they will be around for a while and do you see yourself with him years from now.

good luck!


----------

